# Sleepy Time Tea?



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

I have chronic insomnia so sleepy time tea doesn't make me sleepy, but I wondered if maybe anyone has tried this to see if it'd help relax you?

Edit: I am not actually asking for advice on what to take for insomnia. I'm just wondering if this tea or if there is a tea out there that helps relax you.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Doesnt relax me but i like the taste of it so I drink it anyway. The only tea that ever did anything for me was this lotus tea I bought at the local cambodian market it made me sleep forever not sure if it helped me to fall asleep but it kept me asleep which is sometimes a problem.


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

I did a little extra research. Appearently there's tea out there that'll help with anxiety and stress as well. Has anyone else been able to experiment with that?


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

Tea keeps me awake. I just use numbing aid to help me sleep, filter the codeine out of some paracetamol meds, co-codamol, sophahol etc. dry it and take. Numbing effect works like a treat for me, during insomnic days.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

It didn't really have any therapeutic effect on me, either. But it does taste pretty good.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Slight relaxation, but it would never put me to sleep if I weren't going to fall asleep anyways.

I find warm milk and loose leaf chamomile work better.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Sleepy Time Tea is very relaxing for me and does make me a little sleepy.


----------



## allie j (Nov 11, 2010)

I drink chamomile tea sometimes at night. They don't "put me to sleep" if I'm not tired, but if I'm not able to sleep because I'm stressed out sometimes it will help calm me down and let me sleep.

Regardless, I love drinking tea. yummy


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Doesn't relax me too much. Mostly, it just makes me get up in the middle of the night to pee.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

Doesn't work that well. But I just recently got some peppermint tea. While it doesn't help entirely when it comes to insomnia, it relaxes your muscles and helps a little. Read somewhere that it relaxes a lot of muscles in your body anyway, maybe give that a try?


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll try the teas you guys mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Honestly, the best thing I can think of to put you to sleep is benadryl.

Seriously, 50-75mg which is 2-3 pills will put you right out, the only time Ive ever taken them is when I get a rare allergic reaction to something, normally dog/cat hair, but there second best use is putting people to sleep.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

The only herb which sort-of helps with my insomnia somewhat is lemon balm. It's nothing miraculous but it does seem to make it slightly easier to drift off to sleep.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

chamomille helps, I used to have a huge insomnia problem, since I began using earplugs while sleeping that definitely relaxes me more, now I sleep at 10 pm every night and wake up at 6 am. so glad


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Target carries a "Sleepytime Extra" variety that contains valarian. Seems to work for me.


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think it's supposed to make you sleepy.

I drink green tea with pomegranate for health though.


----------



## coverme (Dec 8, 2010)

matt20 said:


> Target carries a "Sleepytime Extra" variety that contains valarian. Seems to work for me.


I have taken valarian root capsules and they have helped me sleep, it has quite a strong odor, doesn't make me want to try a tea with it. Keeping a normal bedtime and wake up time was the most helpful for me when I had insomnia.


----------

